# Got a new toy



## Captain (May 8, 2007)

:mrgreen: Went and picked up a M&P .40 and I cant wait to get some rounds through this thing.:smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Been there many times Captain. Give some pictures and range report when you get some time. I always like to know what a fellow thinks of his new pistol. From what I have read about the M&P .40 you will not be disappointed. Good luck.


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Congratulations Captain. I don't think you will be disapointed with your new pistol.
Do share a photo and a range report after you get it aired out.:smt070


----------



## Captain (May 8, 2007)

will do guys, I plan on getting some pictures and I hope to get to the range soon. I actually went to the store to get a XD sub .40 and they had the M&P right next to it. Once I picked it up I had no choice but to buy it. I feel I got a real good deal on it. I did decide to go ahead and get it with trijicon night sights. Just holding it feels well balanced and fits real nice in my hand. I forgot to mention it is the compact .40 I went ahead and picked me up some gold dot hollow points 180 grain Law Enforcement ammo for ccw, and a safari land holster.


----------



## Captain (May 8, 2007)

Here is a few pics


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

congrats on the new gun!


----------



## Masshole (Jul 24, 2007)

Hey Captain whats the dimension from right under the trigger guard to the tip of the stock mag?... It looks small without that finger extension grip.


----------

